# Couple Gear 1908 Gas-Electric Vehicles, Truck Brochure



## lincrasto (Sep 9, 2008)

This is an original 1916 trade print ad for Knox Motors, with a photo of their municipal tractor used in the city of Providence! It measures approximately 9" x 6.25" overall, has no stains or tears, comes from a dry, smoke-free environment, and is strictly graded .
------------------------------------
Linc


auto auctions


----------

